# Gigabyte GP-P750GM 750 W



## crmaris (Dec 3, 2020)

The Gigabyte GP-P750GM makes lots of promises, but fails to deliver. Its platform features a modern design, but the parts used are of mediocre to low quality, and to make matters worse, the protection features are not working correctly.

*Show full review*


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe MEIC should stick to power adapters?


----------



## progste (Dec 3, 2020)

Gigabyte makes PSUs??
well looks like they are not as good as their boards.


----------



## Casecutter (Dec 3, 2020)

This makes me feel better with the Antec NeoECO Series NE750G 750W I just picked up for $80-AR. It's built on Seasonic's Focus GM-750 Gold platform which is solid and what I was hoping to get. Those are pricey... when you can find one.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Damn, I've seen plenty of Gigabyte PSUs and almost bought one recently due to specs and price.
I'm glad I went that bit further and bought a Seasonic Focus Platinum.


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 3, 2020)

Casecutter said:


> the Antec NeoECO Series NE750G 750W I just picked up for $80-AR.



I don't recall ever seeing that PSU before, antec only lists their zen and classic neo-eco series but it I found it on newegg so it does exists.


----------



## joemama (Dec 4, 2020)

progste said:


> Gigabyte makes PSUs??
> well looks like they are not as good as their boards.


Those PSUs are just outsourced and rebranded as Gigabyte


----------



## Flanker (Dec 4, 2020)

Wow what a POS


----------



## ityrant (Dec 4, 2020)

giga daily,dead already


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 4, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Damn, I've seen plenty of Gigabyte PSUs and almost bought one recently due to specs and price.
> *I'm glad I went that bit further and bought a Seasonic Focus Platinum.*



Atta babe! Back when my dad and I were gathering the parts for my first gen Ryzen build, this was the PSU he decided to get for my rig. It was quite pricey (around $180, I think?), but quality was important to him, and he didn't mind paying for it. I was truly fortunate. 

She's still chugging along like a champ in the Intel rig I'm running now, some years later.  

Like, I can't stress enough just how important purchasing a good PSU is. And I'd argue it's the single most important purchase when building a new PC, if only for the fact that a shitty PSU has the very real potential to take your entire system down with it -- bye bye 5950X/10900K, and bye bye RTX 3090!


----------



## altermere (Dec 4, 2020)

The Gutless Wonder...


----------



## watzupken (Dec 4, 2020)

Wow, this is probably the worst PSU review I've ever seen. Considering this came from Gigabyte, I would have expected some level of quality. Goes to show that we should never scrimp when buying a PSU, and go with the brands that are reputable when it comes to making PSU. In my mind, thats' only Seasonic and Corsair. Even though they don't make perfect PSUs, I feel it is still better than the rest.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 4, 2020)

watzupken said:


> Wow, this is probably the worst PSU review I've ever seen. Considering this came from Gigabyte, I would have expected some level of quality. Goes to show that we should never scrimp when buying a PSU, and go with the brands that are reputable when it comes to making PSU. In my mind, thats' only Seasonic and *Corsair*. Even though they don't make perfect PSUs, I feel it is still better than the rest.



Corsair's higher-end PSUs are great. It's the lower-end ones, like the CX series, you gotta watch out for.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 4, 2020)

progste said:


> Gigabyte makes PSUs??
> well looks like they are not as good as their boards.


They've "made" power supplies for a very very long time. I had one over a decade ago.
Can't say they were great back then, mine had an insane amount of coil whine, to the extent that one day I lost it and slapped the top of my case (top mounted PSU) a bit too hard and the fan fell out of the PSU...


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 4, 2020)

Wow, i almost bought this specific model last october


----------



## Selaya (Dec 4, 2020)

watzupken said:


> [ ... ] In my mind, thats' only Seasonic and Corsair. Even though they don't make perfect PSUs, I feel it is still better than the rest.


Corsair doesn't make PSUs tho.
Seasonic (and CWT and a buncha others) make those, and brand them as Corsairs. Naturally, the Seasonic-made Corsairs are great, then a bunch like from CWT are good too, and others (usually the cheaper ones) are kind of duds.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 4, 2020)

hope my corsair rm650 lasts, just like how my 600w ocz stealth x stream 2 is still working after 9 years


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 4, 2020)

Selaya said:


> Corsair doesn't make PSUs tho.
> Seasonic (and CWT and a buncha others) make those, and brand them as Corsairs. Naturally, the Seasonic-made Corsairs are great, then a bunch like from CWT are good too, and others (usually the cheaper ones) are kind of duds.


They're more than just branded though, as Corsair is actually involved in the design. I mean, Jon Gerow works at Corsair after all.


----------



## Selaya (Dec 4, 2020)

Fair enough.
But evidently they do not have enough input to make their lower-end units non-duds.
(Okay, to be fair, it's probably just not economic to make them better.)


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 4, 2020)

@crmaris thanks for a very timely review, as a mate of mine had placed an order for the 850W model of this, due to there being a shortage of PSUs in the UK. He managed to cancel the order and got an EVGA PSU instead.



Selaya said:


> Fair enough.
> But evidently they do not have enough input to make their lower-end units non-duds.
> (Okay, to be fair, it's probably just not economic to make them better.)


Well, duds and duds, they're cheap PSUs and most brands have meh cheap models.
In fact, Jon Gerow has a list of all their cheaper models on his personal blog...


			Corsair CX and CX-M cheat sheet


----------



## Hattu (Dec 4, 2020)

I've been lucky with my (broken) psus, none of them broke anything else on my systems.

First one was a 380W unit, that came with Antec Sonata Piano Black- case. It just wouldn't start.

The second one was Fractal Design Newton, 500W-ish, can't remember exact model or wattage. Power quality went down, random boots when loaded. Bad caps, i think.

Since the first broken one (witch i thought was a higher quality model) i've been trying to choose only quality models. And failed...

Atm, i have BeQuiet 500W sfx-l and i chose Corsair RM750X for my sons gaming rig. So far so good...

It's really bad to see a psu failing like this. I hope it was a "monday unit" and not a general quality of that model or line. I find it odd that they didn't want it back for further examation.


----------



## dr.noob (Dec 4, 2020)

ViperXTR said:


> hope my corsair rm650 lasts, just like how my 600w ocz stealth x stream 2 is still working after 9 years


Corsair hx750 v1 from *2009* still working here + i7 2600k + 1070 8gb. 
I had to replace the fan but that's it.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 4, 2020)

I have a 650 Watt Gigabyte PSU in my HTPC. It ran a Vega 64 and now a 5700 just fine I don't see a reason to upgrade. I have even used this with customer builds but they are all 2600, 3600 and below so a 650 Watt is overkill for a 65 Watt CPU. It does not hold a candle when it comes to quality compared to my HX1200i but for $75 CAD and a 5 year warranty (Especially how PSUs are just expensive). I guess the line I have must be new though because they are only now getting into the market. One thing I have learned though is if you are going to buy a modular PSU make sure it is from a brand that actually makes or has an excellent relationship with those that have been making High Quality PSUs for years like the HX series from Corsair.


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 4, 2020)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Corsair's higher-end PSUs are great. It's the lower-end ones, like the CX series, you gotta watch out for.


The CX line is rather good for the price especially the non-mod CX units that are DC-DC with LLC resonant converters as opposed to many of the group regulated units being sold at that price range by brands such as evga, thermaltake, cooler master, etc.,.  I would argue there are no corsair PSU you "gotta watch out for" as opposed to you need to do your reserach and not expect a $60 VS 550w rated for 30c to perform like a $110 RMxi 550w rated for 50c otherwise your PSU problem is a "you" problem when the VS 550w starts shutting down.



TheLostSwede said:


> They're more than just branded though, as Corsair is actually involved in the design. I mean, Jon Gerow works at Corsair after all.


Corsair along with Cooler Master are two of the brands, that I can recall, which have their own design people.



Selaya said:


> Fair enough.
> But evidently they do not have enough input to make their lower-end units non-duds.
> (Okay, to be fair, it's probably just not economic to make them better.)


They need to reach a price point to be competitive in that segment.  Once again, if you are running your home office PC off a $50 PSU, that's great.  If you are running your $1,500 gaming PC off a $50 PSU, that's a you problem not the PSU problem.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 4, 2020)

crmaris said:
			
		

> Inexperienced users may try connecting their super-expensive Ampere or Big Navi graphics cards with a single PCIe cable, which would lead to unpleasant results. At best, the PCIe cable's gauges will melt, the secondary side will short, and the PSU will shut down.


Honest question: Why do manufacturers put two connectors on a single cable if they can't handle the spec of 150W per connector and 300W per cable?


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Honest question: Why do manufacturers put two connectors on a single cable if they can't handle the spec of 150W per connector and 300W per cable?


I shudder when I see builds with high end cards on one cable.


----------



## crmaris (Dec 5, 2020)

Because there are lower power consumption cards with 2x PCIe. Each pin on the PSU side can handle 8-9A and it will have problems with anything above, either in a short period (if the load is too high) or in long term. 300W can be ok, with notable voltage drops and depending on cable length, but 350W and above will be a problem, especially if the voltage drops low.


----------



## altermere (Dec 5, 2020)

crmaris said:


> Because there are lower power consumption cards with 2x PCIe. Each pin on the PSU side can handle 8-9A and it will have problems with anything above, either in a short period (if the load is too high) or in long term. 300W can be ok, with notable voltage drops and depending on cable length, but 350W and above will be a problem, especially if the voltage drops low.


exactly, before ampere it wasn't a problem at all, if the PSU is not a gutless impotent it will run without issues. only recently people begun discovering that vega and 5700xt actually need the power supplied that way to avoid crashing that plagued them. my gtx1080 was powered with a single cable on G2 650W for 4 years without a hitch, also didn't hear that it caused any problems on turing.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 7, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I have a 650 Watt Gigabyte PSU in my HTPC. It ran a Vega 64 and now a 5700 just fine I don't see a reason to upgrade. I have even used this with customer builds but they are all 2600, 3600 and below so a 650 Watt is overkill for a 65 Watt CPU. It does not hold a candle when it comes to quality compared to my HX1200i but for $75 CAD and a 5 year warranty (Especially how PSUs are just expensive). I guess the line I have must be new though because they are only now getting into the market. One thing I have learned though is if you are going to buy a modular PSU make sure it is from a brand that actually makes or has an excellent relationship with those that have been making High Quality PSUs for years like the HX series from Corsair.



I purchased a 750W one when it was on sale for $89 CAD.  Put it into a customers build that has a 3500X and a 1660 Super.

I don't think it will stress it close enough to be a problem.  But Gigabyte needs to get its act together.

Edit: Upon inspection, the PSU I ended up buying for a customer was the G750H model.  Different PSU.


----------



## macrobe (Dec 7, 2020)

I wanted to replace my G750Н with this, because of the compact size and full modularity, but now I changed my mind.


----------



## Casecutter (Dec 7, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> I don't recall ever seeing that PSU before, Antec only lists their zen and classic neo-eco series but I found it on Newegg so it does exist.


I picked up the Antec NeoECO Series NE750G 750W to replace a PC Power & Cooling ModXStream Pro Series 500W 80+ Semi-Modular I've used for 10 years (bought it 12/2010 for $65)! 

The only reason is that machines Zen 3700X, and now with an RX 5700X (that replaced an RX 590) is now perhaps pushing it a little too hard, although hasn't skipped a beat the last couple of days.  Even so, I'll switch it over and sell the PC Power & Cooling ModXStream Pro for perhaps $25-30, not a bad return on investment.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 7, 2020)

I wish everyone in the hardware review industry did tests as brutal and extensive as those done in this article. The industry as a whole would be improved.


----------



## chrcoluk (Mar 10, 2021)

This shows what happens when a company loses focus, gigabyte got its hand dipped in too many sauces, and of course with having too many sku's over 70 sku's for a psu.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 11, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> I purchased a 750W one when it was on sale for $89 CAD.  Put it into a customers build that has a 3500X and a 1660 Super.
> 
> I don't think it will stress it close enough to be a problem.  But Gigabyte needs to get its act together.
> 
> Edit: Upon inspection, the PSU I ended up buying for a customer was the G750H model.  Different PSU.


I think we bought the same one. It seems there was only one model available in Canada.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 11, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> I think we bought the same one. It seems there was only one model available in Canada.



Actually, you can find the crappy one mentioned at memory express now.  But previously, the G750H was available at memex before hand.  Apparently those models are fine.  






						Gigabyte G750H Semi-Modular Power Supply, 80+ Gold, 750W  - 750-849 Watt - Memory Express Inc.
					






					www.memoryexpress.com
				




vs






						Gigabyte P750GM 80+ Gold  750W ATX Power Supply - 750-849 Watt - Memory Express Inc.
					






					www.memoryexpress.com
				




I also like how the poor model is more expensive than the one that isnt poor.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 11, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Actually, you can find the crappy one mentioned at memory express now.  But previously, the G750H was available at memex before hand.  Apparently those models are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it I was looking at Canada Computers


----------



## Saltssaumure (May 6, 2021)

Looks like Gamers Nexus is looking into this too, this is a spectacular failure on Gigabyte's part.


----------



## terroralpha (Aug 9, 2021)




----------

